# Storing Hay Properly



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/storing-hay-properly-naa-university-news-release/


----------



## Schopfer (May 13, 2016)

i would sure love a shed like that in my back yard!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

33% of the hay in the outer 6" of a 66" bale!!!! WOW! I never thought of it that way but it makes sense.

I like the roof over that building but I don't like the open sides. Seems to me that there would be considerable damage on the outside bales due to weather.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> I like the roof over that building but I don't like the open sides. Seems to me that there would be considerable damage on the outside bales due to weather.
> 
> Ralph


Same in my area, open sides , but maybe in other areas . But still a nice barn (put it my back yard, I'll find away to put sides on it!!! And maybe a asphalt floor even.)

Larry


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Open sides all the way. We have high winds around us but the problem i have with my 3 sided barns is not enough air flow in high humidity. I have one barn with no sides and a lot less problems with it. As long as u have gutters on the roof there is minimal rain damage


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It is amazing as rd bale diameter increases the % of hay in outer 6''s increases dramatically. I would think the author of "storing hay properly" could have chosen a more level bale for his photo.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto here, way to wet for open sides. However on my hoop buildings on two of em I can open the door on the west end then roll the sides up, the big one has no ends and I store 2 or 3 rows of sacrificial beef cow hay to protect the good stuff for sale, the big one also has roll up sides, with an open west end and the sides rolled up 4' its just like standing out in the open if you have any breeze at all.

Actually not so much wet as windy, seems anytime we get a decent amount of rain it's always has a wind to go with it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> 33% of the hay in the outer 6" of a 66" bale!!!! WOW! I never thought of it that way but it makes sense.
> 
> I like the roof over that building but I don't like the open sides. Seems to me that there would be considerable damage on the outside bales due to weather.
> 
> Ralph


Yep, a 8" auger will move almost twice as much as a 6" auger. Cylinder volume increases drastically as the diameter goes up. Our one 24'x80' silo holds more than two 20'x'70 like the silo company wanted to build for us, the simple math doesn't work out that way, but figure in the extra 4 foot diameter and 10 foot of height dramatically increases how tight it will pack.


----------

